
Puppet vs. Ansible - emersonrsantos
https://www.devopsgroup.com/2018/01/10/puppet-vs-ansible/
======
sarcasmatwork
Puppet has an agent, Ansible does not. Ansible is far better imho. I dont
want/need another 'agent' to have to install/manage etc.

